# File Sharing



## Luca79 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello,

I always had this problem, and need some hint.

I have a Mac and FreeBSD at work. I always imported files from the Mac, but I can't access to the FreeBSD from the Finder. It ask me name and password, accept it, then "connection failed".
I have Samba and AFP with Avahi. Tried both, same result.


Thanks


----------



## scottro (Jul 20, 2016)

What about using ssh?  The Mac has a terminal and ssh client.   If Samba is set up properly on the FreeBSD box, it should work, but I haven't done that in years.  Doesn't the Mac have an option, with its connect to server thing, to connect through ssh?   (DISCLAIMER---going from long ago memory here, the only sharing I do with a Mac is an NFS share on a CentOS box at home.)


----------



## kpa (Jul 20, 2016)

OS X has no SSH based filesystem of its own, there is however FUSE SSHFS for OS X:

https://osxfuse.github.io/

The other option is to use an application that acts as an SFTP client such as Filezilla:

https://filezilla-project.org/


----------



## sizigee (Jul 26, 2016)

Luca79 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i always had this problem, and need some hint.
> 
> ...



I have a question... how does your firewall rules look like?  have you opened up the right ports (I can't remember the port numbers now, but a quick google should help with that one)?


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 26, 2016)

Isn't NFS an option anymore? That used to work fine with OS X 10.4. How good/bad is NFS support on macOS these days?


----------



## kpa (Jul 26, 2016)

tobik said:


> Isn't NFS an option anymore? That used to work fine with OS X 10.4. How good/bad is NFS support on macOS these days?



It should work even in finder if you do CMD-K and type nfs://server/share as the URL, haven't tried it in a long time though on my mac.


----------



## Murph (Jul 26, 2016)

https://developer.apple.com/library...uide/FileSystemDetails/FileSystemDetails.html

All versions of OS X (which apparently has been renamed again, and is now "macOS", at least on the top levels of their developer pages) should support NFS v2 and v3.  10.7 and later should support v4.


----------



## daBee (Apr 27, 2017)

kpa said:


> It should work even in finder if you do CMD-K and type nfs://server/share as the URL, haven't tried it in a long time though on my mac.



Just wondering if you got this to work.  I'm having mounting issues on my LAN on two MacOS boxes.


----------

